# $99 Phillips DirecTivo @ Circuit City



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

cblount,

Have you been to any of the San Antonio Circuit City's to see if they are carrying these? I'm tempted to drive over and see but it's like an hour and a half drive for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

I was just in CC yesterday on the West side and glanced over at the satellite/Tivo area and didn't see any $99 deals. The only DirecTivo I saw was for $399 minus a $200 rebate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

That's what I figured. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2001)

for $99.99 plus 1 penny for the dual lnb dish. Whoo hoo. At Santa Maria, CA Circuit City. I'll probably E-bay the dual lnb.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2001)

Hey Richard,

I just went into CC again today on the west side of San Antonio and they had the $99 DirecTivo's. Almost got a couple myself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm wondering: If you get one of those DirecTV Tivo things, do you have to pay an extra monthly fee to be able to record with it? 

Am I correct in assuming that you can only record from the dish, and that it won't record local channels?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

DiercTiVo Subscription is $10/month or $250 lifetime. The 501 has no monthly fee. Standalone TiVos and ReplayTV are the only ones where you can record cable or OTA.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

The Circuit City near Walzem Rd finally had some in stock last week so I went and picked one up.


----------

